# Help me Decide



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so as some of you already know, me and my Bersa haven't been the best of friends. So I decided to have some fun with it. Arrangements have been made and on Thursday it will be getting a paint job. A spray paint job. My manager does real good camo spray painting on rifles, so I tossed him a new challenge. He's going to do a camo job on my Bersa T380. 

So here's where you help me decide. What colors should he use? I'm leaning towards the black/gray/white combo. What do you think? I'm not into the whole weird combo thing like pink/orange/purple or anything. I'm still going to carry the little thing. And it hasn't been so terrible to me that I want to embarrass it. LOL! I just thought having one beater in the group of guns I own, it was time to actually beat on it a little. :numbchuck: :smt083


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I kinda like the desert camo.. Browns, and beige's.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With DjSaneR. I like the desert too.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Of course, there isn't much desert in your part of the world, is there? You might like to have deeper greens to match the colors of your forests.

That way, when you get _really_ mad at it and pitch it into the woods, you'll have less chance of finding it when you change your mind. :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

How about shades of skin tones.. then it will blend in with your hand :mrgreen:


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe jean camo. Blend in when you have it tucked in you jeans.... might look like weird jeans though.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Mossy Oak! LOL


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We're doing several shades of green. My manager took the gun home tonight to work on the paint job. If I don't have it back tomorrow it will be a few days, but either way I'll be posting pictures!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*One More Update*

The gun is finished, but in the drying stages. My manager is going to give it back to me tomorrow night. Little different than planned, he played with it and thought it looked good. It sounds good to me so it's staying. Apparently the slide is tan and the frame is OD green. The grips had been removed so they are the original black color. And I kept the mag, so that all is still black. It sounds like it may be interesting. If we meet up and I get the gun, photos tomorrow.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Mar 22, 2007)

Snow camo!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It is done. I am putting the photos up in the Bersa photos section.


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*I kinda like the colors it was born with!*


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I did, too, until the black turned purple. Then it wasn't so good looking anymore.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sucklead, I saw your bersa paint job. Very nice. Did you see this one? 
Click here: http://www.psynner.com/albums/album_image/756599/155827.htm
It's not exactly "low profile".


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

drummin man 627 said:


> Sucklead, I saw your bersa paint job. Very nice. Did you see this one?
> Click here: http://www.psynner.com/albums/album_image/756599/155827.htm
> It's not exactly "low profile".


:smt091 What in the world?! LOL! :anim_lol: Ok, I'm not even that evil. Seriously.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Ha. I agree with you. I especially like the painted ammo. I wonder if it's functional. Just show it and the B.G. would fall down laughing.


----------

